# A good read for all!



## arbadacarba (Mar 24, 2009)

All of us should have a look at this site! (there's a lot of new ones on it that I hadn't seen before.) A great refresher course.

www2.worksafebc.com/Publications/Equipment.asp?ReportID=31249&cpage=2
.
Keep it safe, and keep it fun


----------



## arbadacarba (Mar 25, 2009)

Does anyone know how to turn this into an active link? I tried, but my computer keeps on disallowing it.:bang:


----------



## masiman (Mar 26, 2009)

arbadacarba said:


> Does anyone know how to turn this into an active link? I tried, but my computer keeps on disallowing it.:bang:



In the Message toolbar their is an icon that looks like a small globe with a chain beneath it. Copy your link. Click on that world toolbutton. Paste you link in the window that pops up. Click Ok. Your link will appear in "code". You can change what the link name is but don't change the "URL". If you want to change the name, type what you want between the "] and [/

Your Link


----------



## arbadacarba (Mar 26, 2009)

Many thanks! It's now possuble to hit "your link" in your response to pull the site up. I really hope as many people as possible take a look as it covers most of the arboricultural/logging equipment. I'm sure it will save a lot of hurt and more than a few lives.


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 2, 2009)

Would it look like this?

http://www2.worksafebc.com/Publications/Equipment.asp?ReportID=31249&cpage=1

Worksafe hazard alerts


----------



## arbadacarba (Apr 2, 2009)

Perfect!


----------

